# Using metal storage shed for shop but adding wood frame walls to interior



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

This may be a pointless idea, but thought I'd ask anyway. If it worked out to be cheaper, would it make sense to get a large metal shed kit to use for a workshop with the plan to add wood framed walls to the inside of the metal shell once it's up? My plan is to build a wood frame building, but seeing a large metal storage building got me to wondering if using it for the shell, then adding the wood framing would work, or just be more trouble than it'd be worth. Just from a cheapskate POV I thought it might as the interior walls could be framed with scrap wood from fences, decks, pallets, etc. that people have torn down and simply want to get rid of the wood from. Structurally it would add something I'm sure, but mostly it'd be done so that the building could be insulated, electrical run in the walls, etc. Good idea? Bad idea? A nightmare waiting to happen?


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm not certain you'd save money going that way. It might save you time to get the outer shell up and have an enclosed space. But it seems like having to go back to add wood walls would be a time suck. 
Maybe run electric through conduit and just add insulation panels to the metal walls might be cheaper.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you are going to frame it anyway, why not build a frame building and then use metal siding if that is what you want? The cheapest part of any building is the wood framing. I don't see how pallet wood will help, as they will be too short to be of any use as framing members. The concrete, doors and windows, and electrical will all cost more than the framing, it's not really a place where you can save much.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

im building a 5X10 bathroom addition to my shop right now and I am going to spend 250 dollars on lumber and 200 bucks on R panel. the concrete was 200 ish,

framing is cheap.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If I was you (I saw your other thread too) I'd frame it up with like normal (where I live I'd use 2×6's its cold here) Sheet the outside with 1/2 sheeting and screw the R-Panel to the sheeting. Latter down the road you'll be glad you followed conventional building practices.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> If I was you (I saw your other thread too) I d frame it up with like normal (where I live I d use 2×6 s its cold here) Sheet the outside with 1/2 sheeting and screw the R-Panel to the sheeting. Latter down the road you ll be glad you followed conventional building practices.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I agree!!!

Long term much better than any cobble job.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Yes, built the frame and sheet it with plywood, or attach girts on the sides and perlins on the roof, then attach metal sheeting. That way you will have your shell. Then you can finish the inside as time and finances will allow.

I am in the same boat, need a shop. So I have been working on a design and figuring out the cost. And figuring out stages of the build to fit in the budget. But at least get a shell in place.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

what is the max $$$ you can spend?
This past summer, I was in the same boat as you but for outdoor lumber shed storage purposes. Initially was going to buy one of those 4'x8' pre-made ones via BORG or metal shed. Would of been much cheaper. 
Somehow, ended up building my wood framed 12'x6' shed 
And accumulating scrap lumber for a full sized workshop (either framing or siding) would take a looong loooong time.
I am unsure what the cheapest building structure is. I would guess metal I beam framing with corrugated metal walls?


----------

